# Was ist mit meinen Kois los?



## michael_42de (18. Aug. 2006)

Hallo liebe Teich- und Koigemeinde......

Ich verstehe nicht was mit meinen Kois los ist? (4 ca 30cm und 2 ca. 10 cm)......
Ich hatte vor einer Woche meinen Gartenteich vollständig saniert ( Wasser abgelassen....Schlamm ausgeräumt.....Seerosen fast vollständig entfernt....Leitungswasser eingelassen......Kois wieder eingesetzt).......alles in bester Ordnung........die Fische schwammen und fraßen auch......und nun.....nun sind sie nur noch unten im Teich in der tiefsten Stelle und rühren sich kaum......zum fressen an die Oberfläche (was sie sonst taten) kommen sie auch nicht mehr......ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen......kann es daran liegen dass ich einen neuen Filter (Biotec 10.1) und eine neue Pumpe (Atlantis 85) angeschlossen habe?......das Wasser ist sauber und klar.......oder beginnt schon der Winterschlaf?.......einen Wassertest kann ich nicht so schnell machen, da das nächste Geschäft ca. 40 km weit weg ist, daher jetzt auch keine Wasserwerte von mir......

Fehlt meiner WG etwas?.......

Gruß Michael


----------



## rainthanner (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*



			
				michael_42de schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt meiner WG etwas?.......
> 
> Gruß Michael


 

Ja Michael, 
der fehlt was. Ein Fisch, der längere Zeit am Boden absitzt, hat ein gewaltiges Problem. 
Denen fehlt ihr gewohntes Wasser. Du hättest zumindest 50% "Altwasser" zwischenlagern und wiederbefüllen müssen. 

Du hast den Teich vom Schmutz befreit, komplett mit neuem Wasser befüllt und einen neuen Filter in Gang gesetzt. 
Jeder einzelne Schritt war ausreichend für die Fische, aber alles auf einmal, war ein Gau. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du die vorherigen Wasserwerte auch nicht weißt, aber vermutlich unterscheiden sie sich drastisch von den jetzigen. 

Mögliche Ursachen für die Probleme deiner Fische gibt es nun einige, aber es wird schwierig, ohne die daten vorher und jetzt. 

Eventuell Temperatursturz, Chlor aus dem Leitungswasser, Ph-Wert-Unterschied, Nitrit, u.s.w.. Alles ist drin und das kann u.U. auch böse enden. 

Unbedingt morgen Wasserwerte ermitteln und hier einstellen. 
Und schreib rein, wo du lebst, dann kann dir vielleicht jemand helfen. 


Wenn möglich, setzte die Fische für ein paar Tage in ein geeignetes Becken mit leicht aufgesalzenem Wasser und erhöhe die Wassertemperatur. (Nachlesen unter Langzeitsalzbad). 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Friedhelm (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo,
ich kann es nur noch drastischer ausdrücken : Alles falsch gemacht, was man nur falsch machen kann.
Grundsanierung mit Entfernung der Microfauna im Schlamm / Wasser komplett ersetzt = Schock für die Fische / und auch noch zur gleichen Zeit einen (vermutlich nicht eingefahrenen) Filter eingesetzt. Das ist grad so, als ob man bei einem Neueingerichteten Teich gleich schon bei der ersten Befüllung die Fische reinwirft.
Ich fürchte, dir hilft nur beten - ganz im Ernst, alles was du jetzt noch machst, wird die Fische wahrscheinlich nur noch mehr stressen.
Einzig ein Wassertest ist sinnvoll, um zu sehen, ob nicht auch eine Nitritvergiftung vorliegt.


----------



## bonsai (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

moin, 
eine Nitritvergiftung erscheint mir doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, da der Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser durchgeführt wurde. Und die kleinen Koi ja z.Zt nicht fressen.
Sicherlich ist alles falsch gemacht worden, aber jetzt die Tiere noch einmal rausfangen in andere Wasserbedingungen und dann zurück in den Teich kann doch nicht ernsthaft die Lösung sein.
Die Tiere sind sicherlich stark angegriffen, aber zum Glück sind die Temperaturen ja noch ziehmlich hoch und der Sommer dauert hoffentlich noch ein Weilchen. 
Das ist für mich einer der wenigen Fälle, wo ich das Zuführen von Filterbakterien für sinnvoll erachte, um möglichst schnell wieder eine akzeptable Biologie im Teich aufzubauen.
Die Tiere jetzt einfach in Ruhe lassen, keine Hektik am Teich, kein Kescher, kein Futter nur Ruhe und den Tieren Zeit geben.

Der Stress für die Fische ist in einer solchen Situation enorm und Spätfolgen sind nicht gänzlich auszuschließen.
Ich kann nur hoffen, das alles gur geht und die entsprechenden Lehren gezogen werden. 

Sowas nie wieder!!!!!

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## michael_42de (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo Rainer,Friedhelm und Norbert.....

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten......Ja, ich sehe jetzt ein.....Fehler über Fehler, und die armen Tiere mußten drunter leiden......aber es gibt einen Hoffnungsschimmer.......ich habe die Fische heute den ganzen Tag in Ruhe gelassen.......und gegen abend nach einem Gewitterstarkregen......siehe da....sie schwammen an der Oberfläche......nun versuchte ich etwas zu füttern....auch dieses wurde vorsichtig angenommen........ich bin nun guten Mutes, dass meine gravierenden Fehler keine Folgen gehabt haben.......aber jubeln will ich erst später......nun noch etwas anderes:

Wenn ich die Hälfte des Wassers hätte aufheben sollen, wo sollte ich 3000 Liter, halbwegs sauberen wassers, zwischenlagern?.........3000 Liter abpumpen und den Rest drinnlassen?.....ich wollte es meinen Fischen nicht zumuten in dieser schwarzen und stinkenden, von Wurzelwerk (Seerosen) durchsetzten Brühe zu leben........

Habe mir heute einen Wassertester besorgt, und hier die Werte:

pH Wert = 7,9 oder 8,0 (war nicht genau zu ermitteln)
Gesamthärte = 6 d
Karbonathärte = 4 d
Nitrat ca. 10mg/l
Nitrit unter 1 mg/l

Sind die Werte OK ? bzw. was ist verbesserungswürdig und wie?

ach so.......mein Teich und ich kommen aus Südniedersachsen (Holzminden/Weser)

Einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß Michael


----------



## bonsai (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

NAbend
das Passt schon, bis auf Nitrit, dieser Wert muss unter 0,3 am besten nicht messbar sein.
Bei einem Totalwasserwechsel wird dieser Wert sich aber schnell normalisieren.
Stelle das Füttern für einige Tage ein, das verkraften die Fische sehr gut und ist in dieser situation das beste.
Wenn du Filterbakterien zugibst wird der Nitritwert schneller die Normalzone erreichen, denn das ist ja die Aufgabe die Bakkis.
Das wird schon. Ich ahb ja geschrieben, die brauchen nur Ruhe und evtl Bakkis.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## michael_42de (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo Norbert.......und alle anderen.....
Ich gönne meinen Fischies jetzt nur noch Ruhe, habe den Filter erst mal abgestellt und füttere nur ganz vorsichtig die, die auch wirklich etwas mögen.......nur ein rein weisser Koi macht mir sorgen......er schwimmt sehr selten als wenn nichts gewesen wäre, dann setzt er sich auf den Grund und legt sich bewegungslos auf die Seite. Nach gewisser Zeit dann geht das Selbe wieder los.........
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thorsten (22. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo Michael,

warum hast Du denn jetzt den Filter abgestellt???

Der Filter *muss* laufen, damit sich auch dort Bakkis bilden können!!!

Lasse deinen Filter nun laufen, füge Starterbakterien hinzu und füttere ein paar Tage nichts, absolut nichts! (wegen den Wasserwerten)

Deine Koi werden dadurch nicht verhungern und nur so bekommst Du die "leidige Geschichte" in den Griff.....

Viel Glück dabei!


----------



## chickmom (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo Michael,

wie steht es mittlerweile um Deine Fische? Wie lange war Dein Filter ausgestellt? War er einen ganzen Tag außer Betrieb, hast Du die dort befindlichen Bakkies getötet. 
Und wenn Du ihn nun wieder angestellt hast, beförderst Du leider die ganzen toten Bakkies erst mal in den Teich - auch nicht gerade gut.

Fehler sind da, um gemacht zu werden. Aber man sollte aus ihnen lernen. Auch aus den Fehlern Anderer. Deshalb: Lesen, lesen, lesen, hier und woanders in Foren. Z.B. auch bei Koi.de.

Ich hätte bei einer Teichsanierung zunächst die alte Filteranlage weiterbetrieben. Achtung: Darf nur kurzzeitig außer Betrieb sein! S.o.
Sodann den Schlamm und das Schlammwasser entfernt, jedoch die Teichwände mit ihrer Algenflora so gelassen. Und wenn es möglich gewesen wäre, hätte ich ein paar hundert Liter altes Wasser in Eimern und Wannen gelagert und dann dem neuen hinzugefügt.
Die neue Filteranlage hätte ich dann später integriert.

Alles Gute...

Chickmom


----------



## michael_42de (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Hallo Chickmom....und all Ihr anderen....
Ich grüsse Dich (Euch) hier....also erst mal: Ich hatte gar keinen Filter vorher......war ein glatter Naturteich und hat auch alles immer gut geklappt, bis: Die Seerose wurde zu groß......es blieb einfach kein Platz mehr zum fütter der Fische (Blätter)........zudem hatte meine bessere Hälfte Kois bei freundinnen gesehen.......nun also: Kois müssen es sein......und ich hatte mich anstecken lassen........also erst mal den Teich sanieren.....den Rest habt Ihr (Du) ja bereits gelesen.....
Ich habe mir am Freitag Filterstarter (Oase) geholt und nun läuft er ununterbrochen durch......habe mir (uns) auch zwei kleine Jungkois gegönnt, aber..........am Samstag hat der __ Reiher zugeschlagen und nun habe ich dieses Problem auch noch!!!!!......Die Jungkois haben keine 12 Stunden überlebt...Grrrrrrr....
Der Rest meiner Kois im Teich ist abgetaucht, frisst fast garnicht......ob das von dem Reiher kommt???.....
Wie lange dauert es denn eigentlich bis sich eine neue Bakterien Flora bildet?
Viele Grüsse 
Michael


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

hallo michael !!!

sei mir nicht böse,aber ich kann nicht verstehen das du obwohl sich dein teich noch nicht wieder im biologischen gleichgewicht befindet 2 neue koi eingesetzt hattest ? (  das hat ja wohl jetzt der __ reiher erledigt )  
versuch doch bitte erst einmal den teich wieder fischgerecht zu machen - sonst wirst du immer wieder rückschläge erleiden müssen - also bitte etwas mehr geduld    
hier im forum gibt es für so ziemlich jedes problem hilfe - denn wir alle haben das gleiche interesse,einen möglichst intakten teich mit gesunden pflanzen und evtl. fischen - deshalb haben wir auch eine verantwortung der kreatur gegenüber.....ich hoffe das du das nicht falsch verstehst - fehler machen wir alle - gruss lothar


----------



## michael_42de (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

hallo lothar....(und all ihr anderen)
ja es stimmt...ich bin wohl zu ungestüm....werde mich in geduld üben....es macht mich nur traurig wenn ich sehe wie meine fischis unter der einzigen seerose versammeln und dort auch bleiben.....nichts, aber auch garnichts fressen......vielleicht liegt es ja auch an den kalten temeraturen zur zeit .....

noch mal meine frage....wie lange braucht mein biotec um einzulaufen?.....er läuft zur zeit tag und nacht.....

gruß michael


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit meinen Kois los?*

Moin Michael,

der Biotec wird wohl einige Wochen zum Einlaufen brauchen :?
Und er muss dann weiterhin *24h am Tag durchlaufen*!!
Wenn Du ihn abstellst, bekommen die Bakterien keinen neuen Sauerstoff mehr. Ist der aufgebraucht, sterben sie und Du fängst wieder von vorne an!

Und hör endlich damit auf, Futter in den Teich zu werfen! Du machst doch damit alles noch schlimmer. 
Fische verhungern auch nach Wochen ohne Futter nicht gleich. Es fällt auch so genug an Insekten in den Teich.
Wie sieht denn der Geräuschpegel durch den Filterauslauf am/im Teich aus? Kann es sein, dass da etwas die Fische zu sehr beunruhigt? 

Das Du jetzt auch noch neue Fische eingesetzt hast ist natürlich "der Hammer". Sorry, dass ich das so drastisch sage, aber unser eins fragt sich dann: "Wie kann man nur?"
Wenn ich gerade Probleme mit meinem Teich habe, dann setze ich doch nicht noch weitere Fische ein (wenn Du Pech hast, haben die gleich noch ein paar Untermieter für den Rest Deiner Teich-WG mitgebracht)... aber das sollte Dir aus den vorangegangenen Posts hoffentlich klar geworden sein.
Hör endlich mal auf die Ratschläge, die Dir hier gegeben werden. Wenn Du nur machst, was Du Dir so ausdenkst, dann brauchst uns auch nicht vorher fragen... 

Also halt jetzt endlich mal die Füße still, miss regelmäßig die Wasserwerte und beobachte Deine Fische in Ruhe und ohne Futter. Die Wasserwerte kannst Du hier dann gerne einstellen, wenn Du Dir unsicher bist.


----------

